# jeff sessions wants to prosecute MM providers



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...cal-marijuana-providers/ar-BBCC6lh?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Kraven (Jun 13, 2017)

Yea...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2017)

"I believe it would be unwise for Congress to restrict the discretion of the Department to fund particular prosecutions, particularly in the midst of an historic drug epidemic and potentially long-term uptick in violent crime.  The Department must be in a position to use all laws available to combat the transnational drug organizations and dangerous drug traffickers who threaten American lives."

How dare he call legal medical marijuana providers "transnational drug organizations and dangerous drug traffickers.  In addition, if opiate use/deaths is really his concern, states with MMJ laws have less opiate use/deaths than states that don't.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2017)

I have plenty to say about this but unfortunately, I would not be able to keep Politics out of much of it. That being said Jeff Sessions is a DickHead with a capital D.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 13, 2017)

He has no support for this from anyone in either house. The RF Amendment has giant support across the board with both Reps and Dems. If you read the letter he sent, you can see it's little more than a form letter. It looks to me like another poli just covering his *** and doing his thing. Hopefully, it will die a quick death.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 13, 2017)

No I want him to have terminal cancer and have to use mmj as a last resort, which in the end will cure him....that is what I want personally for the MF.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 13, 2017)

F that piece of m+#*{^}^~&#8364;ing s#*t!!!!!!!  The worst possible fate to that d bag 

View attachment IMG_1049.JPG


----------

